# n-aveau ce căuta acolo.



## Bântuit

Salut !

 Se facea ca eram in evaluare si super general managerul meu, si cu o gloata de alti manageri care de altfel *n-aveau ce cauta acolo.* 


Dacă scriu:n-aveau ce *s**ă** caute* acolo.Care ar fi deosebirea dintre amândouă frazele?

Mulţumesc anticipat.


----------



## Trisia

Bună,
_
N-aveau ce căuta acolo_ și _n-aveau ce să caute acolo_ înseamnă același lucru, din câte cred eu. Nu văd vreo deosebire.


----------



## Bântuit

Bună Trisia ,

Apreciez ajutorul tău !


----------



## farscape

Din punct de vedere gramatical, cele doua enunţuri sunt diferite:

_n-aveau ce căuta acolo_ - a căuta la infinitiv
_n-aveau ce să caute acolo_ - a căuta la modul conjunctiv prezent (_să caute_)

Modul conjunctiv defineşte o actiune care nu s-a întâmplat încă dar care este posibilă, dorită, virtuală, etc.

Din punct de vedere al utilizatorilor/vorbitorilor, mă tem că puţină lume (a trebuit să mă gândesc...) vede diferenţa - dar astă nu înseamnă că este corect 

În cazul de faţă, *ei* erau deja acolo, aşa că _nu aveau ce căuta_ ar fi corect, după mine.

Later,


----------



## Bântuit

Bună Farscape ,

Mulţumesc pentru preţiosul tău comentariu,mi-e mult mai clar acum.


----------

